# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  greetings from indonesia

## putra5686

hi good morning everyone. my name is miquel, currenly i work in warehouse administration staff. I've so much problem with my project. I hope i could have some help from this forum.. thx in advance  :Smilie:

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Miquel,

Sure, you would get all the support, knowledge sharing, suggestions and help at this forum.

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – PLEASE DO NOT FORGET to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

